# Yamaha Generators



## Gdog (Feb 24, 2006)

Hi, I just purchased a new Montana 30' fifth wheel and it has a 15k A/C unit. i'm looking for info/feedback on a Yamaha generator EF30iSEBC or EF3000iSEB. the factory states it 'should' run the generator. I would like to hear from someone who has used this unit and whether it will work on the 15k A/C. you can respond here or email me directly at greg1954@hotmail.com.

thanks!


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Feb 24, 2006)

Yamaha Generators

I have a Honda 3000 made like the Yamaha.  It will do what you want.  I have run the 15K AC, and more, on two different trailers.


----------



## hertig (Feb 24, 2006)

Yamaha Generators

I had a 25' trailer, and Honda's EU3000 generator wouldn't reliably start the AC (don't know what the rating was), although once the AC was 'warmed up' it started it and ran it fine.  Now this was likely due to the 'inverter' nature of this family of generators (the problem was the internal sensors being overloaded by the sudden change in current draw to kick over a 'well rested' compressor, not the current exceeding the allowed value).  I overcame this problem by installing an 'easy start' kit in my AC.  This was a big capacitor and a relay, which provided an extra kick to get the AC going.

If the trailer has a 30 amp cord, I suspect the 3K generator will run the AC just fine (as long as no other high draw circuit is being used, like a microwave, hair dryer or a vaccuum cleaner).  The question is whether it can START the AC. If that model is a regular, not inverter technology, generator, it probably can, and if not, an easy start kit (about $70) may give the boost it needs.  Still, 3K watts is marginal for a 30 amp trailer; a 3.5K to 4K generator would be safer.  

Many people use 2 Honda EU2000 connected together.  Small, light, quiet, clean power, but relatively expensive and easy to steal.


----------



## racefan (Feb 24, 2006)

Yamaha Generators

I have honda EU3000 and it runs my 30ft carri lite fine ac microwave and every thing else


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Feb 24, 2006)

Yamaha Generators

It really does not matter how BIG the trailer is, the elec. draw is about the same.  I HAVE run everything, including cold AC startup on 2 different trailers.  Perhaps something was wrong with your generator John.  

For the record, my trailers were 30' and 34' fifth wheels.  The 34' was 50 amp.  The only reason it was rated 50, was for the washer/dryer prep., which we did not use.  Every year we have a campout in our field and everyone uses generators.  We had no problems all weekend running AC, hair dryer, coffee maker, TV, microwave, etc.  Not all at once, of course, but we never kicked the overload and stayed cool.  If EVERYTHING is on at once, the 3000 will not do it, we ran the water heater and refer on gas.  You just have to think about what is running at any one time.  

GREAT idea to get a voltage monitor, plug it into a receptical, and keep an eye on it.  You will know when you are overdoing it at a glance.


----------



## hertig (Feb 24, 2006)

Yamaha Generators

Grandview, most generators produce 120v ac, sometimes very 'noisy' and sometimes moderately 'noisy'.  Many electrical things will work with these generators at least adequately but a few things 'freak out' powered by 'dirty' power.

My generator produces DC and then runs it through an inverter.  The pluses?  Its quiet and compact and efficient and produces perfectly clean power.  However it does not react well to a sudden major increase in the current draw.  The inverter has a some kind of sensor which cuts out with a too fast increase in current way before the current limit is reached.  Kind of annoying, but as I said, the 'easy start' kit fixed me right up.


----------



## Gdog (Feb 25, 2006)

Yamaha Generators

thanks for the input. the Yamaha has a boost that draws off of the battery for 10 seconds that puts an additional 500w to use to start the large items like an A/C unit or tools if you are using it for home projects. I appreciate all of the response. I have some people trying to steer me toward the Kipor 3500, but, i'm not convinced there are places to get it serviced if I need it and i'm certain it's not the quality of the Yamaha and Honda.


----------



## joebell4 (Feb 25, 2006)

Yamaha Generators

I've got 2 generators powered by Honda engines, larger than 3000 watts. What about Onan gens custom built to fit in A/S trailers. I know they are pricey. Are they worth the extra $? joebell4@yahoo.com


----------



## joebell4 (Feb 25, 2006)

Yamaha Generators

I've got 2 generators powered by Honda engines, larger than 3000 watts. What about Onan gens custom built to fit in A/S trailers. I know they are pricey. Are they worth the extra $? joebell4@yahoo.com


----------



## s.harrington (Feb 26, 2006)

Yamaha Generators

My friend at Spartanhaulers put a yamaha 3000 in his 1st demo motorhome.  He hasn't had any problems with it at all.  It will power your A/C without a problem.  The new A/C units don't pull as many amps as the old ones.  The old Brisk Airs used to pull 17 amps to start.  Now they are down to less than 12.  Which means you can power your A/C and coffee maker at the same time and still keep some lights on.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Feb 26, 2006)

Yamaha Generators

All I can say is that I do understand how generators work and MY EU3000 Honda does do the job.  The ONLY thing I have seen throw the overlimit is my 1/2hp. air compressor when it needs to restart with the pressure built up.  I have NOT had problems with 2 different AC's rated 15,000btu. I would feel like the Yamaha would do it also.


----------

